# Replacing Elk Prestique II shingles



## elett01 (Jul 6, 2011)

We are adding a room to our home and are trying to match our house shingles. The house is roofed (2003) with Elk Prestique II in Weatherwood. Does anyone know what that would now be called in GAF language? Thanks!


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

As best I can tell, really, GAF eliminated all previous colors when they merged the lines. As far as my eyes can tell they really don't match. Though I didn't do much in the way of Elk, and still don't.


----------



## fulton 22175 (Mar 16, 2011)

best thing to do is take a sample of your old shingle to the supplier and go from there


----------

